# Divorce-Jewish Law



## Veggy

Hello to all, I would like to know if someone could help me understanding the words "get mehumrah" which is a form of divorce according to the jewish religious laws. 
Thank you


----------



## scriptum

Hi,
I am not an expert in this field, but since nobody answered, I will give it a try.
To the best of my knowledge, get mehhumra (גט מחומרה) is a divorce decreed by a court in case of doubt whether the spouses had been legally married.


----------



## Veggy

Hi scriptum thanks for your answer. The hebrew word I have here ends with alef (not hey as you wrote) Are we talking about the same thing? If it is, do you (or anyone else) know the etymology of the word? - in order to understand the concept


----------



## scriptum

Veggy said:


> The hebrew word I have here ends with alef (not hey as you wrote) Are we talking about the same thing? If it is, do you (or anyone else) know the etymology of the word? - in order to understand the concept


Hi Veggy,
1. Yes, we are talking about the same thing. In my dictionary the word is written with a hey, but afaik an alef would be correct, too.
2. The word's meaning is "strict accuracy". גט מחומרה means "divorce for accuracy's sake" or "divorce just in case".
3. But, again, I am no maven on this issue. I suggest you get a second opinion.


----------



## BezierCurve

As far as I know that "get" (or pl. "gettim") is a letter - kind of a document to officially prove the act of divorce. Not sure about the whole expression though.


----------



## scriptum

BezierCurve said:


> "get" (or pl. "gettim") is a letter


*Gittim.* The word is of accadian origin. Its talmudic meaning is, of course, "certificate" (not necessarily certificate of divorce).


----------



## Veggy

scriptum said:


> Hi Veggy,
> 1. Yes, we are talking about the same thing. In my dictionary the word is written with a hey, but afaik an alef would be correct, too.
> 2. The word's meaning is "strict accuracy". גט מחומרה means "divorce for accuracy's sake" or "divorce just in case".
> 3. But, again, I am no maven on this issue. I suggest you get a second opinion.



This is very useful, thanks. Is the word used in modern spoken hebrew? Is it equivalent to permission to marry? 
To answer the other post, as far as I know the word get is used today only for divorce but really I know very very little.


----------



## scriptum

Veggy said:


> Is the word used in modern spoken hebrew?


Certainly the word is used whenever one has to mention the thing it denotes. I simply don't see any other alternative.


Veggy said:


> Is it equivalent to permission to marry?


 This is, probably, a very intricate legal problem... You had better ask an advocate.


----------



## Veggy

scriptum said:


> This is, probably, a very intricate legal problem... You had better ask an advocate.



Of course My question meant is there another word for that concept


----------



## scriptum

Not that I know of.


----------



## BezierCurve

> *Gittim. The word is of accadian origin.*


 
Thanks, Scriptum!


----------

